# Welland Canal Force, 1914-1918



## Bill Smy (24 Feb 2003)

The Welland Canal Force was formed on the outbreak of war in August 1914. Initially, it was to provide VP guards along the Welland Canal, but the mission expanded to include hydro electric facilities, munitions plants, and the international bridges over the Niagara River. It was the largest force of its type during the war.
Any info, photos appreciated.


----------



## RoyalHighlander (24 Feb 2003)

http://www.rootsweb.com/~canmil/fenian/fen_muster.htm 
 http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/28173 

 http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/ 

 http://www.lwmuseum.ca/page05/ 
This one is good


----------

